# Opinions on euro mount please.



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

I like it! Nice contrast between the color of the antlers and the skull.


----------



## AlwaysSwitchbck (Oct 2, 2012)

That looks really nice. My two euros I did both have more of an ivory color to them. I was thinking about re-bleaching them but it's not a big deal to me. I'll just bleach it a bit longer next time.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

I plan on havin my next buck being a euro mount unless its B-I-G huge due to room and money. I think it looks pretty good! I kinda have a preferance for the "duller but still white" look but thats just my personal preferance


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the white look it makes the antlers stand out better . Most euros seem to darken a bit as they get older anyway despite all attempts at degreasing them thoroughly.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice with the white


----------



## ironworker172 (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd like to whiten mine more, how'd you get yours that white?


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

ironworker172 said:


> I'd like to whiten mine more, how'd you get yours that white?


That skull i decreased for 12 weeks had the water at 120 degrees. I then soaked in 35% peroxide for about 12 hours.


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would personally want one that isn't as bright white but more of an aged-looking sorta white or ivory. Don't know if that makes since, but it is a very nice looking mount. Good Job.


----------



## ironworker172 (Feb 12, 2012)

Adam Spittler said:


> That skull i decreased for 12 weeks had the water at 120 degrees. I then soaked in 35% peroxide for about 12 hours.


Can you explain the degreasing a little more? This was first attempt at a euro mount and so far I have just boiled it for 6 hours and removed all the flesh. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

ironworker172 said:


> Can you explain the degreasing a little more? This was first attempt at a euro mount and so far I have just boiled it for 6 hours and removed all the flesh. I appreciate your help.


I have a skull cleaning business. I have decreasing tanks i made for skulls. i use dawn ultra with water heated at 120 degrees. I change the water weekly and keep repeating until water gets clear. This setup isnt practical if you just want to do 1 skull. But I heard of people going to Walmart and getting fish tank heaters (which are pretty inexpensive) to get there water warm. Hope this helps.


----------



## ironworker172 (Feb 12, 2012)

Adam Spittler said:


> I have a skull cleaning business. I have decreasing tanks i made for skulls. i use dawn ultra with water heated at 120 degrees. I change the water weekly and keep repeating until water gets clear. This setup isnt practical if you just want to do 1 skull. But I heard of people going to Walmart and getting fish tank heaters (which are pretty inexpensive) to get there water warm. Hope this helps.


Ok, I didn't even see that in your signature until now. It seems like you would get alot of business, I know I would be happy to avoid all the mess. What part of the country are you in? And if you don't mind, what is the charge for a whitetail skull? I have my current deer boiled out but would be happy to get my future skulls done professionally. Thanks.


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Personally, I want uniform color. Does'nt have to be snow white, just no parts of yellow. And I think the trick is just an almost simmer temperature, wit no bubbles. I cooked this Javelina for a few hours, until I could get all meat and cartilage off, then soaked in 40% developer for 48 hours, and it is white enough for me, and has no yellow area. I don't want to use the whitening powder because it is a bleach product, and why risk the consequences if you don't need to.


----------



## carybcom (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it looks really nice.


----------



## Bushwacked (Apr 6, 2012)

looks alright to me


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

ironworker172 said:


> Ok, I didn't even see that in your signature until now. It seems like you would get alot of business, I know I would be happy to avoid all the mess. What part of the country are you in? And if you don't mind, what is the charge for a whitetail skull? I have my current deer boiled out but would be happy to get my future skulls done professionally. Thanks.


Im in PA and i get $75 for a deer.


----------



## wildthings (Jul 5, 2012)

imo the whiter the better unless its caked with a fake bleach ( paint)..u did an excellent job on this one and would definitely make and customer happy...like you stressed most people dont realize the importance on degreasing skulls..nice job


----------

